# lo strano caso di rosalinda celentano e la lapide sulla vagina



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

View attachment 5707I più l’immaginano trasgressiva, audace o addirittura ribelle, Rosalinda Celentano. Ma lei, la terzogenita di Adriano e di Claudia Mori, una delle più inossidabili coppie dello showbitz, è semplicemente fuori dal comune. E dietro i suoi inimmaginabili segreti… “di rottura”, che rivela per la prima volta ad A, in questa intervista, c’è soprattutto un’incredibile dolcezza. Lei fa di tutto per mascherarla con chi non conosce, grazie al look aggressivo o alle battute dissacranti. Ma i suoi intensi occhi verdi e il sorriso, pronto ad aprirsi, la tradiscono prima delle parole. Le verità che ci racconta – da una vita senza sesso («è come se avessi una lapide sulla vagina, non riesco ad andare a letto con nessuno») ai rapporti conflittuali con i genitori, dalla fase autodistruttiva, segnata dai disordini alimentari e dall’alcol, agli amori solo di testa o «di cuore», 

come dice lei, con uomini e donne – sono un caleidoscopio di emozioni autentiche e coinvolgenti, di barriere erette negli anni da una sensibilità forte e disperata a un tempo.

Anche se lei, 40 anni appena compiuti, dopo aver interpretato il demonio in The Passion di Mel Gibson e una gourmet in Tutte le donne della mia vita, diretta da Simona Izzo e Ricky Tognazzi, da un biennio rifiuta «proposte inaccettabili» e ora pensa persino di mollare il cinema: «Voglio andarmene via dall’Italia, in Spagna o a New York per studiare. Per fortuna ho la pittura, i miei quadri neo-impressionisti. Sto preparando un’altra mostra, dopo la prima personale a Brera di qualche mese fa…».
*Perché dire addio al cinema?*
«Perché mi sento un’attrice atipica. Io non ho la testa da attrice, è un complimento che mi ha fatto Mel Gibson. Non amo molto chi fa questo mestiere: gli attori sono troppo egocentrici, pensano solo allo specchio, ma dovrebbero averne più d’uno, dentro e fuori. Poi non riesco più ad amare l’Italia, un Paese senza più senso: senso del dovere, senso del rischio, senso del merito. Se non ti presti a una logica puramente commerciale, anche se hai un curriculum come il mio, cadi in una specie di dimenticatoio. Tutti ti dicono quanto sei brava, ma poi ti propongono solo lavori di basso profilo. Questo all’inizio mi ha fatto soffrire, ma adesso no. Io non negozio, non faccio compromessi con la mia anima, preferisco restare coerente con me stessa. Ed esprimo questo bisogno nella pittura, ma anche nella musica. L’arte per me è amore e l’amore mi è essenziale».«Di solito preferisco non parlare dei miei genitori. Ma a lei sento di poter dire in tutta franchezza che ho scelto di andar via di casa quando avevo appena 18 anni e quindi non li ho molto vissuti. Il fatto è che la famiglia forte che hanno costituito mia madre e mio padre è costituita da loro due e basta. Per certi versi questa loro unione esclusiva è una cosa bellissima, ma crea dei vuoti a un figlio. Anzi vorrei che lei scrivesse un consiglio che avrei voluto dare ai miei: quando le cose stanno così, o quando si è artisti, sarebbe meglio non avere bambini, perché loro hanno bisogno di attenzioni e di amore, di una presenza che non può essere sostituita dalle tate. Penso di essere grande abbastanza per tagliare il cordone ombelicale, anche se, nonostante gli anni di analisi, un legame così non lo sciogli mai. 
La prima delle pagine di «A» dedicate alla figlia più piccola del Molleggiato

Però, col tempo, puoi considerare le cose in maniera diversa, comprendere meglio certe mancanze. Ma resta il fatto che conosco poco i miei genitori, così come loro conoscono poco me. E io mi sono dovuta allontanare per capire che cosa non sono. Che cosa sono ancora non lo so, ma almeno ho fatto un primo passo».
*In che senso non conosce i suoi genitori? Che cosa avrebbe voluto da loro?*
«Non è detto che per forza i genitori debbano amare i figli. Come non è detto il contrario. Ma non ci si sceglie, questo è un vincolo dovuto al caso. Quindi, forse, avrei voluto ciò che cerca ogni bambino: l’amore più semplice e genuino, non mediato dalle convenzioni, non manifestato attraverso le case, le auto e quant’altro. Non voglio e non ho mai voluto cose. Vorrei ricevere più carezze da loro e cercare di accarezzarli di più. Perché io mi prendo tutta la mia responsabilità di figlia e forse sono ancora in tempo».
Ha provato a dialogare con i suoi su questo?
«Sì, in passato».
*E com’è andata?*
«Così così, non particolarmente bene. Ma oggi, a 40 anni, li capisco di più, anche se capire non cancella il dolore, te lo porti dietro sin quando cammini su questa terra. Forse nutro ancora un po’ di rabbia nei loro confronti, ma mi auguro il meglio per mamma e papà, sempre».
*Ma c’è uno dei due che ha sentito un po’ più vicino?*
«Loro sono un cerchio, una sfera chiusa, ripeto una famiglia a due. Io rispetto questo loro modo di essere, senza condividerlo. Forse dovrei rispondere mamma, perché è lei che mi ha partorito. È stata una delle donne più belle al mondo, io la vedo molto come un mito alla Romy Schneider. Sicuramente mi è mancata più mia madre, però anche papà... Lui è un bambinone, un giocherellone. Io lo stimo moltissimo sul piano artistico. Ma i rapporti tra genitori e figli sono purtroppo spesso difficili e questo è ancora più vero per i figli d’arte. Perché chi ama troppo se stesso difficilmente riesce a esprimere amore agli altri».
*Parlava della bellezza di sua madre: perché, secondo lei, con gli anni ha cominciato a trascurare il suo aspetto?*
«La mia impressione è che, per un momento sia stata molto infelice. È stata bellissima, ma adesso è diventata qualcos’altro rispetto ai suoi 30 o 40 anni. E si è lasciata andare per occuparsi sempre più di papà, che è il suo vero figlio. Ha fatto un grande atto d’amore, ma a me piacerebbe vederla meglio, e non lo dico soltanto per i chili di troppo. Piuttosto mi preoccupa la sua salute, perché ai miei occhi sarà sempre bella».
*Lei ha raccontato di aver vissuto un periodo autodistruttivo, in cui si faceva del male e aveva problemi con il cibo. Si è data un perchè?*
«Ero molto ribelle e malinconica. Io vivo circondata da foto di Pierpaolo Pasolini, di Camille Claudel, di altri grandi che io chiamo “i miei amici dipartiti”. Anche se poi sono amata da persone reali, questo non basta, e non mi bastava specialmente in quel periodo. Quando manca l’amore materno e paterno, e non per cattiveria ma per problemi loro e forse pure per gioventù, perché mia madre a 23 anni aveva già 3 figli, accade comunque un disastro. Il mancato amore provoca disastri. Se lo si riceve si è più stabili, altrimenti spesso si cerca la distruzione. E io per un certo tempo ho toccato il fondo, anche se non con la droga. Ci sono molti altri modi per farsi del male. Io per esempio ho un rapporto molto intenso con le medicine, non è bello, ma è la mia copertina di Linus. Comunque, la mia unica droga è stata l’alcol, mi scolavo una bottiglia di vodka a sera, dovevo colmare un vuoto. Poi avevo problemi con il cibo. Questo è andato avanti per due anni, tra il 2001 e il 2003».
*Era una fuga dal dolore?*
«No, piuttosto era un modo per viverlo. Io non sono una che si innamora facilmente, al contrario sono ipersevera con me stessa e seria, anche se mostro un aspetto molto più ribelle. Non mi dispiace la solitudine, ma in quel periodo mi isolavo troppo e la solitudine era diventata un nemico. Continuavo a farmi del male. Poi ho toccato il fondo e ho dovuto scegliere: tra la morte e la vita ho scelto la vita. Avevo 35 anni e mi sono detta: ho bisogno di aiuto, ho bisogno di un medico, ho bisogno di conoscere meglio i miei e di frequentarli. E sento di essere stata molto brava per aver avuto questa umiltà, per essermi messa in gioco. E continuo a farlo, mi faccio 2 mila domande al giorno».
*Chi è il medico, l’analista che la segue?*
«È Vera Slepoj. Me la presentò 5 anni fa mia sorella Rosita. All’epoca ero convinta di essere lesbica, perché non riuscivo ad avere rapporti sessuali con gli uomini, ma neppure con le donne. Al nostro primo incontro, ci fu uno scambio quasi comico tra me e Vera. Lei mi disse che ero tutt’altro che lesbica, che in realtà ero tra le donne più femminili che lei avesse mai conosciuto. “Tu ti sei rasata i capelli perché vuoi fare capire al mondo di essere omosessuale, ma non lo sei”, insistette. Allora io le risposi: “No, la prego, mi dica che almeno un po’ sono lesbica, altrimenti mi sparo perché finora ho creduto di esserlo”. Vera, quindi, mi spiegò che io ho un problema molto più profondo. Ed è questo che mi ha impedito di vivere il sesso, sia con gli uomini, sia con le donne. Vera, come me, non crede nell’omosessualità ma nell’amore che non ha confini».
*

Ma lei ha avuto storie d’amore con uomini o con donne?*
«Ho amato un uomo e ho amato una donna. Ma non nel senso comune. Io tendo a fare l’amore con esseri eterei, con Pasolini o con la Claudel perché mi spaventa il corpo, non l’anima e questo chiaramente non mi aiuta ad avere approcci né con l’uno né con l’altro sesso. A 23 anni mi sono trovata ad amare, un uomo, Pierluigi Galluzzi, che poi se n’è andato via, ucciso da una malattia orrenda. Lui era il direttore della Polygram e ci incontrammo a Sanremo, all’epoca avevo inciso un disco con Caterina Caselli, che partecipò al festival. Pierluigi era anche un pittore, un uomo di immensa sensibilità. E io fui praticamente adottata dalla sua famiglia, dalla sorella Gabriella e da suo marito. Poi arrivò quel maledetto cancro... Mi sono messa a cercare l’amore altrove, specialmente nei disegni, nell’arte. Avrei voluto nascere senza sesso, avrei voluto un mondo senza sesso. Mi viene in mente una frase di Leopardi che ho letto quando avevo 10 anni, forse troppo presto: “Gli amori e i dolori più grandi sono muti”». 
*Ma la sua storia con Pierluigi era piena anche sul piano fisico?*
«No, certi tasti fisici non li ho mai toccati, però ci amavamo da morire. Non è che se non fai sesso non ami, certo è una parte che manca e per mille ragioni, che sto cercando di gestire con l’analisi. Il fatto è che io non mi fido dell’esterno. Come potrei, dato che ho avuto due genitori che non mi hanno trasmesso la fiducia? Ma vorrei smussare tutto questo, sono sempre pronta a mettermi in discussione».
*Lei non ha rapporti con gli uomini, forse perché le piacciono le donne ma non vuole ammetterlo con se stessa?*
«Era quello che pensavo, ma Vera mi ha aiutato a capire che sbagliavo e non è stato semplice accettarlo, mi creda. A me non piacciono le donne, le amo che è una cosa diversa. Ma amo anche gli uomini sensibili. Amo la figura femminile, di quella maschile ho più paura, solo perché la conosco di meno».
*Ha mai avuto una storia con una donna?*
«Ho amato una donna, sì, ma a mio modo. Lei, fra l’altro era molto bella, ma la bellezza fine a se stessa non mi dà nulla, un volto devi entrarmi dentro, nell’anima. Altrimenti non c’è amore».
*Ci racconta un po’ di più di questo suo amore per una donna?*
«È durata un paio di mesi, lei mi ha fatto provare una grande emozione. Tutte e due forse uscivamo da un momento drammatico. Mi sono portata dentro il suo ricordo per dieci anni, forse perché quando una figura ti viene sottratta, poi il suo peso si amplifica».
*Vi siete più riviste?*
«Sì, tre anni fa, ma c’è stata un’incomprensione. Mi piacerebbe rincontrarla, forse».
*C’è mai stata una persona, uomo o donna, che le ha fatto superare questa barriera fisica?*
«No, mai. Perché ancora non mi fido: amo le creature, però ne ho il terrore. Vorrei fare l’amore anche con il corpo, certo. Ma non è facile, visto l’uso che di solito si fa del sesso e visto come sono fatta io stessa. Ci sono un sacco di cose che devo imparare, in questo mi sento una bambina di 6-7 anni e quindi devo essere accompagnata. Non so se da una donna o da un uomo. Mi sono trovata di colpo grande in alcuni aspetti e in questo, sessuale, invece, molto piccina. Ne sono stata male, fino a volermi distruggere. Poi, ripeto, ho scelto la vita. E così, Vita, ho chiamato il barboncino che ho preso 4 anni fa, su consiglio di Vera e che ora è inseparabile da me.».
*Anni fa era girata la voce di un suo legame con Domiziana Giordano: che cosa c’è stato tra voi?*
«Ci siamo conosciute da piccole e siamo state molto legate. Adoro anche suo marito, perché Domiziana si è sposata. Non c’è stata una storia tra noi, ma un sentimento forte e burrascoso. Io ero piccola per capire certe cose, lei grande per capirne altre di me. Ho anche tentato di avere approcci con lei quando pensavo di essere omosessuale. Ma io avevo dei problemi, anche se lei non ne aveva alcuno. In ogni caso fra noi è rimasto e ci sarà sempre un grande affetto».
*È vero che lei ha respinto le avances di un’attrice italiana bellissima, considerata un sex-symbol mondiale?*
«Su questa domanda preferirei rispondere solo a me stessa, anche perché, in realtà, fui io a stuzzicarla con battute e poi a tirarmi indietro: avevo una fifa tremenda. Comunque ritengo che se due persone si amano realmente e profondamente, il sesso dovrebbe diventare una conseguenza naturale. Però, poi, si sa, l’amore, in un certo senso, è sempre più grande di noi. Come quando guardi un dipinto di un grande artista e ti senti una formica…». 
*L’ultimo amore che ha vissuto?*
«Con Paolo, che è arrivato nella mia vita 3 anni fa. Abbiamo vissuto da marito e moglie per un triennio, ma con un piccolo particolare: che non andavo a letto con lui. Io gli dicevo: “Sfogati con le altre, e poi andiamo a cena noi due”. Paolo è un critico d’arte e un giornalista che scrive d’economia. E’ un uomo molto colto e sensibile. Sa praticamente tutto degli artisti compresi tra il Duecento e il Seicento, poi dipinge come me e mi ha aiutato a organizzare la mia prima personale. A un certo punto ci siamo persi, anche se non posso dire che è finita, perché forse non è mai cominciata. Però, quando capita che ci incontriamo ci sbaciucchiamo e ci amiamo molto».
*Da un punto di vista fisico chi è la “creatura” che ora ama di più? 
*«Non prendetemi per pazza, ma se devo essere sincera dico che è il mio cagnolino, Vita. Con lei è come se avessi avuto una figlia e quindi non posso più concedermi il lusso di farmi del male. Molti mi dicono: sbagli a considerarla come il tuo bambino, ma non è così, io volevo proprio lei, non un figlio. Altrimenti l’avrei fatto, avrei vinto quelle barriere. Ci ho anche pensato, con Paolo. Il pensiero mi è durato per 7 mesi, ma avevo già Vita. Lei mi tiene con i piedi per terra, mi dà orari, mi protegge, pur essendo piccolissima. E’ come un bimbo che dà e riceve amore, e ti insegna le cose più grandi».
*Che rapporto ha con i suoi fratelli, Rosita e Giacomo?*
«Rosita e io siamo all’opposto in tutto, dai capelli alla mondanità, che lei adora e io no. Ma ci amiamo tantissimo. Io la amerei anche se non fosse mia sorella, questo è solo un di più. Ed è un amore che mi devasta. Rosita è molto materna nei miei confronti, ma da quando sono in analisi a volte la riprendo anche io. Putroppo ci vediamo poco. Con Giacomo, che si è sposato e ha avuto un figlio, Samuele, eravamo molto legati da bambini, oggi lo vedo appena una volta all’anno. Non abbiamo grandi rapporti. Rosita, in parte, e io, in maniera molto più netta, abbiamo anche un comune rammarico nei suoi confronti: essendo Giacomo l’unico maschio, e il figlio di mezzo, forse era il più debole ed è rimasto più schiacciato dalle figure dei nostri genitori. Noi sorelle avremmo dovuto fare di più per aiutarlo, questo è un mio rimpianto. Ma oramai siamo tutti e tre grandi, possiamo rimboccarci le maniche perché noi tutti, a una certa età, siamo soprattutto figli di noi stessi. Il segreto è continuare a pensare ai propri amori e affetti come fossero piccoli, vederli bambini. Io mi ripropongo di farlo sia con i miei fratelli, sia col mondo intero per veder crescere una terra migliore di questa, che è fatta solo di adulti con dentro troppo cibo».

Luciano Regolo


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

Porca vacca, quanto dolore. E' un cazzotto nella pancia, questa testimonianza.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

esattamente quello che ho provato io leggendola.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

scioccante. grazie minerva. hai fatto bene a postarlo.


----------

